# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Čuda se OPET događaju!

## čokolada

Ne, nismo posvojili još jedno djetešce! Pred koji mjesec jedna me od vas pitala mislimo li opet dati molbu, a ja sam joj iskreno odgovorila da mi je pri prvom posvojenju vjera u uspjeh bila stopostotna, a da sada vidim koliko je drugo posvojenje teško ostvarivo...zato niti nemam samouvjerenosti  za novu akciju. 

I onda.......




U sedmoj godina (preuranjene) menopauze, «potrošenih» jajnih stanica, rekordnog FSH (165!),  te višegodišnje nadomj. horm. terapije ... neko se malo čudo začahurilo   :Zaljubljen:   ... spontano, neočekivano, medicinski potpuno «nemoguće».
I tako NAS evo... koračamo polako u  4. mjesec (otkrili smo se sasvim slučajno prije 5 tjedana) i nadamo se najboljem.

Pa ako nekome JOŠ nije jasno da čuda ipak postoje i da se ne događaju samo «nekom drugom» ...    :Wink:  

Eto, a sad se selim na trudničke kružoke, ne znam primaju li se tamo i starije koke s brojem 38 u nicku  8)

----------


## aenea

Ajmeeeee! Čestitam od srca!!! Sva sam se naježila i rascmoljila...  :Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

AJME SUZE SU MI DOSLE NA OCI..COKOLADA OD SRCA NAJISKRENIJE CESTITKE I VELIKI POLJUBAC  :D JEEEE  :D VJERUJEM DA SE CUDA IPAK DOGADJAJU   :Saint:   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

ajme cokolada   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Bouncing:   :Yes:  ...sreća se ponekad ne može opisati riječima; a bojim se da je tako i u ovom slučaju...nemam riječi....samo jedno veliko  :Heart:   tebi i tvom malom   :Heart:   koje kuca u tebi.

----------


## sorciere

IHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D 

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Mima

:Heart:

----------


## sandraks

čoksa, pa točno za ne povjerovat!!!!
diiiivnoooo! draga, divno! 
od srca ti želim sve stoput zamišljane slike u mojoj glavi!!!
ljubi svoje sunce malo....ono je dopridonjelo da sve dođe na svoje mjesto...sigurna sam  :Kiss:  
javi se koji put!sretno i blagoslovljeno vam bilo!

----------


## traktorka

E ovo je zaista nevjerojatno,ali hvala Bogu istinito !!!

PREKRASNO,ISKRENE ČESTITKE  !!!

 :D  :D   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

Ajme, prekrasno, čestitam od srca!!!!   :Heart:   :D

----------


## ana.m

Čestitam od srca   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Roza

Sjajno, sjajno, čestitam od sveg   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

E, ovo je fakat čudo  :D ! Prekrasno, stiže prinova... Sad ću znat što napisat na pdf-u Potpomognute kad se javi neko upomoć FSH  :D. E, još da se netko javi zatrudnila prirodno u 38.-moj, nakon godina liječenja, a sve u redu, savršeno, divno - idiopatska uh  :D! Volim to kad se nemoguće ostvari, joj, to mi je najdraže, a vjerojatno i većini nas - against all odds   :Heart:  !

----------


## Roza

Sjajno, sjajno, čestitam od sveg   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

*Bogu dragomu hvala na ovakvim čudima!!!*  :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  

Od srca ti čestitam i naravno da ti je mjesto na kružocima.

Danas sam baš nekako u sevdahu cijeli dan, a ova vijest je provalila iz mene bujicu suza, koje sam cijeli dan gutala.

----------


## ina33

Bože, koja sreća, zahvalna sam što si je podijelila s nama  :D. Ma, ne mogu još vjerovat, popratila sam više-manje većinu tvojih postova i super si mi... Sad će vas biti četvoro. Ma, predivno, fakat ima neka viša sila koja je to nekako namjestila tako. Odoh sretna na spavanjac, zahvalna na ovome obilju sreće   :Heart: ! Uh, what a close of a day, neka nam je što više ovakvih dana!

----------


## Sun

wow  :Heart:

----------


## SNOOPY

PREDIVNO!!! :D  :D 
Čestitam ti od   :Heart:  !!!

----------


## Vrijeska

Čestitam!
Neizmjerno mi je drago!  :Love:

----------


## mama courage

predivna vijest.   :Heart:  radujem se za vas.

----------


## Zdenka2

Čokolada!!!!! Prekrasno!!!! Pa to je nenadano i čudesno! Čestitam ti od srca, prekrasno, prekrasno!   :Heart:

----------


## ivona

ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## anki

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
kakva predivna vijest!!!!!!
tako mi je drago zbog vas!!!!
nije mi ni na kraj pameti bilo kaj se krije iza naslova!

jooooojjjjj, moram još malo veselih smajlića  :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## otocanka

Ajmeeeee, Čoksa, to je predivno!!!!!   :D    
Čestitam od srca !!!!!  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Maja

Ne može biti bolje   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## yasmin

trnci me prolaze...
wow...koje vam je to negdje bilo iznenađenje, čestitam od srca  :Kiss:  

e,da...pridruži nam se na jesenskim  :Wink:

----------


## mara

čoksa, kaj da ti velim...... 
uživaj!!!!!! 

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## irenas

Prekrasna vijest,čestitam od srca  :Heart:

----------


## Leina mama

Kako je lijepo, neopisivo lijepo kad ti netko vrati vjeru u čuda  :Bouncing:  

Čokolada, hvala ti na tome i želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta - tebi i malom biću koje je pronašlo svoj put   :Saint:

----------


## anki

dobro čokolada a kak si uspjela tak dugo šutiti?!?
ja bi na guzicu progovorila   :Embarassed:

----------


## pikulica

:D  :D Preprekrasno!!! 
 :Kiss:  Za malu čudesnu čahuricu!

----------


## emily

preprepredivno cudo
cestitam vam  :Heart:

----------


## ninaXY

wow, kako je prekrasno čuti ovakve vijesti  :D

----------


## pinocchio

tako predivno čudesno da svaki dan pomislim na vas  :Heart:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Čuda se događaju, zar ne?!
Od srca ti želim sve najbolje!

----------


## ivančica15

prekrasno velike čestitke   :Heart:

----------


## Nika

ajme, kako predivno
čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Anett

Fali mi neki smajlić što plače od sreće!!!   :Love:  
Čestitam od srca!!!  :Heart:

----------


## josie

otvaram ovaj topic već barem 20-i put i već 20-i put čitam isponova  :Heart:  
čoksa, i dalje ti ne mogu opisati što osjećam dok čitam tvoj post!
jednostavno sam presretna!
čestitam vam svima troma, nisi nam mogla dati bolju vijest!  :Love:

----------


## andrea

:Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

ajmeeee...diiiiivnooooooo!!.....
p.s. he he čoksa,ma bravo! 8)

----------


## Charlie

čokolada, prekrasna priča   :Heart:  
Čestitam!

----------


## vimmerby

predivno!

iskrene čestitke!   :Heart:

----------


## Sanjica

Prekrasno je pročitati ovako nešto... Čestitam od srca i želim vam sve najbolje!  :Heart:  

Inače, ja osobno poznajem jedno takvo čudo u mom mjestu. 12 dugih godina trebalo je da se umjetnom oplodnjom rode blizanci. Rodili se curica i dečko, dečko umre sa 6 mjeseci. I u to vrijeme začne se prirodnim putem u svem tom stresu, djevojčica, čudo koje nitko nije mogao predvidjeti kao moguće. Dobila je ime po bratu.

----------


## Amalthea

Čokolado moja, prekrasno! 

 :Love:   :Heart:   :Preskace uze:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## sanja74

čokolada, prekrasno!!!

presretna sam zbog tebe, tj. vas.  :Smile:  čudo je "zakucalo" na prava vrata..  :Heart:

----------


## ninochka

pa ovo je predivno   :Heart:  čestitke vama i budućoj velikoj seki   :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

čokoladice   :Love:  

neopisivo sam sretna zbog tebe!!!  :D

----------


## Metvica

Nema smajlića koji može približno dočarati što osjećam
Naježila sam se potpuno i ne prestajem biti...
Zadivljena sam i ushićena divotom i čudesnošću dolaska nove bebe u tvoj život, koja je našla načina da dođe do vas  :Heart:  
Sve vam najbolje želim
I svima ostalima svakojakih divnih čuda   :Saint:

----------


## mamma san

Čoksa, znaš da te danima spominjem..  :Heart:  

ajme koliko to dijete ima kumaaaa!!!!   :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## nela

Predivno! Čudesno! Od srca ti čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

:D Ne secam se kad me je neka vest tako dirnula, kako li je tebi tek bilo kad si saznala  :Heart:   Cestitam od srca cudesna mamo!

----------


## dijanam

Ostavilo me bez teksta pa cu ti samo poslati   :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Uljepsala si mi jutro i dan. Cestitam od srca!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Love:   :Heart:     svima!

----------


## ms. ivy

čoksa, *opet* si me uspjela naježiti od glave do pete i cerim se i cmoljim misleći na buduću sekicu   :Heart:

----------


## Dijana

Eeeeeeeeeej, pa to je divno! Sva sam se naježila!
Velike čestitke!

----------


## anchi pp

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Četiri srčeka za sve vas četvero.

----------


## sarjevo

:D  :D čokolada evo i ovdje da tičestitam i poželim dobrodošlicu na kruđocima  :Heart:

----------


## sarjevo

kruđocima-kružocima

----------


## mamaniki25

juhuuuuuu  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Ivanchica

Cestitam od srca   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Krasno, krasno! 
Naravno da se čuda događaju. Hvala ti što priče o svojim čudima dijeliš s nama.
 :Heart:

----------


## Leki

:Heart:   Cestitke od srca!

----------


## Teta Eta

BJAVO!!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## samara4

koja prekrasna vijest,nemaš pojma kolko mi je drago zbog vas  :Heart:   to se zove sreća  :Love:

----------


## Sandrij2

*čokolada*, čestitke cijeloj obitelji od   :Heart:  !

Već dugo se u meni nije dogodila ovakva bura emocija... I plakala bih i smijala se! Dakle, fali mi nasmiješeni smajlić sa suzama radosnicama!  :D

----------


## mendula

Isuse Bože!!!
ČESTITAM! Nemam riječi...... MA PREDIVNO!!

----------


## anamar

čokolada   :Heart:   za vaše male   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## anamar

čokolada   :Heart:   za vaše male   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## sandraf

ajme cokolado, kakva vijest  :Heart:  , cestitke i sretno  :Wink:

----------


## fjora

čokolada, čestitam, predivne vijesti  :D

----------


## šmučka

Ajme, kakva vijest  :Heart:  .
Prekrasno, cestitam vam  :Love:  .

----------


## bera

iskreno prvo sam pomislila da si ponovno krenula na posvojenje, ali ovo, ovo me je naježilo, ja se osjećam neopisivo, tek kako se vi osjećate, jer vam stiže još jedan   :Saint:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Suzizana

mrak!!
ja baš nisam u toku tvoje priče, ali jako mi je drago. sva sam se naježila i pročitala svojim curkama na poslu.
 :Heart:

----------


## bibai

:D  :D  :D

----------


## ive

:D

----------


## ive

:D

----------


## trinity

cokolada, to su bas prekrasne vijesti, jako sam sretna zbog vas  :Heart:

----------


## Loryblue

čuda su uvik i svugdje moguća :D 
čestitam ti od srca  :Heart:

----------


## nevena

ajme coksa pa ovo je genijalno. cestitam od srca, tako mi je drago zbog tebe

----------


## SSR

Čokolada čestitam od srca :D 
Čitam već treći puta i svaki puta se naježim, super  :Heart:

----------


## MalaSirena

Čokolada, prepreprepreprekrasno!!!!
Čestitam!!!!  :D   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## pirica

Prekrasno, ČESTITAM  :D  :D  :D

----------


## makita

Možemo bacit jednu trudničku ćakulu u duetu, toleriram tvoje godine, ni sestre mi nisu mlađe  :Kiss:  
Jupi jupi je je

----------


## khaa

:D  :D   :Heart:  
čestitke !!

----------


## tanja_b

:Heart:  

:D

----------


## djuma

predivno!
cestitam iz sve snage!   :Love:

----------


## sabaleta

:D  :D  :D

----------


## AdioMare

Od srca čestitam i nadam se najboljemu!  :Love:   :Heart:  
Nevjerojatna vijest, nevjerojatna i prekrasna!  :No-no:

----------


## kli_kli

predivno! iskrene cestitke   :Heart:

----------


## Bubica

bogami si mi izmamila suze na oči. Čestitam od srca  :Heart:

----------


## anna

Pisem ovo najezena od glave do pete i sretna zbog tebe. Cuda su stvarno moguca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D Kakve li srece!!!!!!

----------


## Gost

Ne mogu da vjerujem , draga čestitam Vam od srca   :Love:

----------


## camel

o mili bože. znala sam da se čuda događaju, ali ovo je stvarno fenomenalno.
čestitke od sveg srca.
(sva sam se naježila dok sam čitala. presretna sam, ali stvarno presretna zbog tebe i tvojih).

----------


## Snjeska

predina vijest, iskrene čestitke  :Kiss:

----------


## Leina mama

Evo, opet čitam i opet moram nešto reći - kad čitam ovakve vijesti, zaista mi je drago biti dio ovog foruma  :Love:

----------


## Asimon

Čestitam!  :Heart:   Predivna vijest!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Heart:   :D

----------


## uporna

Čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## jadro

vauuu, CESTITAM od   :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

prekrasno, čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Ineska

namam riječi - jednostavno prekrasno!   :Heart:  
Čestitam!  :D

----------


## kikic

Ajme, tek sad vidim, koja fenomenalna vijest!!!
Čestitam!!!!!

----------


## Val

predivno, cestitam!!! :D 
i, zelim vam, i nadalje, punoooo srece!!

----------


## bucka

:D   :Heart:  
znaci da si, kad smo se ono sreli na cvjetnom, ti vec bila trudna, a nisi ni znala!!  :Wink:

----------


## malezija

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  PREPREPREPREPREDIVNO!!!

----------


## aries24

obestekšćena sam 

čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## ale

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Honey

Predivno   :Heart:

----------


## Zrina

Znala sam čuti za ovakva čuda, ali mi je uvijek bilo pomalo teško vjerovati da li su stvarno istinita...
ALI, sada si me uvjerila da je stvarno sve moguće i od srca ti čestitam na još jednom   :Saint:  !
Cijeli ovaj forum je mjesto čuda!   :Love:

----------


## Pliska

Ajme koja sreča čoksa  :D  Sva sam se naježila od sreče. Mazi bušu i pusaj to preljepo malo stvorenje pokraj tebe   :Saint:

----------


## dijana76

ajme čokolada,koja prekrsana vijest!!!  :D 
stvarno...ovakve vijesti te ostave bez riječi od ganuća!  :Heart:

----------


## martina123

i ne spominju te samo kume sa Roda!  :Love:   :Grin:  

Ne znam sto reci, primjer si curama koje imaju isti problem i ne vide izlaz (a imaaa ih), primjer si da je sve moguce, i a je srecu tu, samo sto nije pokucala na vrata......

Iskrene cestitke, sto ugodniju trudnocu (bas ces biti sexi mama- 38godina-ma komad i pol sa smjeskom oko glave  :Heart:  ) i jos laksi porod!!!!!



Moj naklon tati i mami  :D

----------


## Joe

Pa draga ovo je divno!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Erin

čestitke od   :Heart:  !

----------


## Arkana10

evo me sa viskom FSH-om, sa rani klimakterij na 29 godine genetski nosen i dokazan. Jedan spontani, neuspjeli postupak,....

Ali ti mi dajes nadu i zato hvala ti za objavu svog cuda. a sada...

Cestitam ti od   :Heart:  
Uzivaj u trudnoci!!!
Bicete sretna obitelj!

----------


## gejsha

:D  čestitam  :D

----------


## emanuel

Ajme meni Čokolada, da si ikada i mogla zamisliti ovakav scenarij, nebi se usudila ni pozeljeti jer bi pomislila da je sve to nemoguce.

Znam po sebi.

A vidi sada....................tolika sreca...............neopisiva.


Cestitam vam od srca i sve sto mogu reci je da ste upravo ovakav divan rasplet i zasluzili.

Ljubi i mazi svoju djecicu.  :Love:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Evo su mi 5 minuta sve dlake u stavu mirno.
Od srca ti  želim zdravlje i zadovoljstvo, i cijeloj tvojoj porodici.
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## lucija05

To se zove pravo čudo, preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekrasne vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## rozaa

Ovo je stvarno prekrasno! Uživaj, čestitke od   :Heart:  

(ima nešto u tom broju 38   :Kiss:  )

----------


## misecina

Draga čokolado!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  Nije me bilo par dana,i gle ovo :shock: 
Dragi Bog je stvarno velik,neizmjerno   :Saint:  
Ne mogu zaustaviti suze sreće...i nade,naravno,svi se mi nadamo istome  :Embarassed:  
Želim ti da sve bude ok. i,naravno ČESTITAM   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## bellissima

što reći nego da je to sve Božji plan i nekad nam se čini da mi određujemo mnoge stvari u našem životu, ali gdje bi bili kad bi nam se ostvarili isključivo naši planovi!!!
*ČOKOLADA*  JA TI OD SRCA ČESTITAM, I ŽELIM DA PROĐE SVE U REDU DO SAMOGA KRAJA!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

PREDIVNO!  :D 
Ovako nesto mi je sjelo ko melem na ranu..frisko neuspjeli 5.IVF.
Jest da sam polako prestala vjerovati da su cuda moguca...barem u mojem slucaju...ponestaje mi snage......a tako vjerno prozivljavam tvoju srecu kao da se meni desava..Mazi busu i uzivaj!!!!!!!
A sto bi onda s menom na kruzokima  :? Ja za 2 mjeseca imam punih 39  :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Rominka

čoksa, malo kasnim, ali za lijepe želje nikad nije kasno!!!  čuda se događaju, hvala dragome bogu  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  

čestitam od srca na malom božjem stvorenju   :Love:

----------


## enya22

*cokolada* presretna sam zbog tebe!  :D  :D Cestitam od srca! Tvoja prica je pravo nadahnuce!   :Heart:

----------


## TIGY

Čokolada, prekrasno ...  :D , čestitam od srca na malom čudu !!!   :Heart:

----------


## visibaba

cestitam  :Heart:  prekrasno :D

----------


## MAJOLINA

I ja malo kasnim, ali nikad kasno za iskrene ČESTITKE :D  :D  :D  Ovo čudo stvarno ulijeva nadu  :Love:

----------


## čokolada

:Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## bubimira

ajme preprepredivno!    :Love:   :Heart:  

čestitam vam od srca

----------


## Suzzy

Ajme!!! Totalno sam se rascmoljila....   :Zaljubljen:  

*ČESTITAM!!!* Sve najbolje vam želim!

----------


## Isabel

:D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:  
Ajme, evo dokaz da se čuda ipak događaju!! PREKRASNO!!!

Plaćem od sreće!!  :D  :D 

Divno, divno!!     :Love:

----------


## Lu

isuse tek sad ovo vidim! iz dubine srca cestitam i jako sam sretna zbog svih vas.    :Heart:

----------


## tryxy

ISKRENE ČESTITKE  :Heart:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## nadda

*Čokolada* sva sam se naježila,čestitam od   :Heart:  i želim ti ugodnu trudnoću i da doneseš na svijet predivnog,zdravog  :Saint:

----------


## Mama Natasa

Čestitam  :D

----------


## Linda

Čestitam od srca cijeloj obitelji!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sekica

predivno, cestitam coksa. ovo nam daje snage ponovo i ponovo
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## ammarena

Čuda se stalno dešavaju,  ponekad i po nekoliko puta!

Čokolada, uživaj !!!

----------


## Titiluna

Prekrasno, čestitam od   :Heart:  !  :D  :D  :D 

Suze su mi krenule od sreće...  :Love:

----------


## NanoiBeba

I ja kasno palim - iskrene čestitke cijeloj obitelji.

PS. znam već dva takva čuda u svojoj okolici. Jedno je curica, a drugo dečko , oboje stari cca 1,5 godine

----------


## rikikiki

Čokolada, čestitam  :D 
Imamo istu dijagnozu pa sam jako sretna kad vidim da je zaista sve moguće!
 :Sing:

----------


## Tihuana

_"God works in mysterious ways..."_

Neka vam sve nastavi tako! Iskrene čestitke...
 :Heart:

----------


## rvukovi2

Jao pa prekrasno, ma najbolje želje šaljem da ova trudnoća prođe ko od šale   :Heart:  
Zaista čudo!

----------


## Audrey

Prekrasno, rasplakala sam se iako te i ne poznajem, ali čitam tvoje postove i jako, jako mi je drago zbog svih vas   :Heart:  .

----------


## lara01

Draga Čokolada, od srca iskrene, najiskrenije čestitke  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## seni

ajme prekrasno!   :Heart:

----------


## TONI

Čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## sanja30

Ovo je stvarno čudo, prekrasno, sva sam se najazila!!
Čestitke od srca. :D 

I ja sam uvijek tvrdila da se čuda dešavaju nekome drugome dok se jedno nije i meni dogodilo.

----------


## amira

:D draga coksa, najljepse cestitke na predivnom cudu.
ja sam vec oko godinu na nadomjesnoj terapiji i odustala od svih pomisli (38 god) na bebu. sad mi se te misli opet vrte po glavi.
pusa vama cetveroma i sve naj, naj, naj  :Heart:

----------


## draga

stvarno predivna vijest..
cestitam..  :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

Ajmee tek sada vidim :D 
Čestitam od srca  :Love:

----------


## Paulita

Čestitam od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## neva

Prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## sagres

:D  :D  :D 
   Draga Čokolada, čestitam i želim ti svu sreću!!! Da samo znaš koliko si me opet razveselila, vratila mi nadu u ČUDA!
Bog nam uvijek u pravom trenutku pošalje neku veselu vijest koja nas digne  sa dna i da snagu za nove pokušaje i nova nadanja. Tako je i ova tvoja predivna vijest mene vratila u klasu optimist nakon gubitka mog malog anđela, a i  na strani posvojenja ništa novo. Ovo nije moje razdoblje    :Crying or Very sad:  
   Ali digla si me, pogledaj kako skačem od sreće i veselim se  :D  :D  :D  :D 


   Pusa i sretno!

----------


## klara

Čokolada predivno  :Heart: 
Ha, moja najbolja prijateljica me ponekad zeza da ću s drugim djetetom ostat pirodno trudna kad se budem najmanje nadala. A ja joj kažem da ne priča gluposti jer se takva (dvostruka) čuda ne događaju.
Ali ipak se događaju  :D

----------


## nabla

Tvoje cudo obislo je sve moguce forume. Zelim puno srece tebi i tvojoj maloj "cokoladici" u stomaku.

Prenosim ti pozdrave sa serbiancafe-a!  :D

----------


## mareena

:Heart:  Prekrasno!!! 

Čestitam, čudesna majko!

----------


## snorki

samo da te cokim  :Kiss:

----------


## coccinella

Prekrasna vijest!    :Heart:  
Obožavam čuda!  :D

----------


## rajvos

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D Čestitam

----------


## odra

Divno, predivno!!!!  :Klap:  

Čestitam od srca na ovom prekrasnom čudu!  :Heart:

----------


## džez

:D 
čestitam i želim ti sretnu trudnoću   :Heart:

----------


## Deja2

Čestitam od srca! :D

----------


## sissi

Prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## supavena

stvarno preprepredivno, čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## Gost 1

Čestitam od sveg srca :D

----------


## navi

Kako je ovo prekrasna priča. Čestitam draga   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Čokolada, kako bebica?

----------


## čokolada

:Smile:  raste već 17. tjedan.  Mama je stalno umorna i teško podnosi vrućinu. A. je u očekivanju seke (neće ni čuti za drugu varijantu  :Grin:  ) koja će cicati "pa će i njoj dati malo"... inače, sva je u tome, svaki drugi dan rađa, pa uvjerava tatu da i on proba, pa se sjeti da on ipak ne može jer nema pišicu...
 :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> raste već 17. tjedan.  Mama je stalno umorna i teško podnosi vrućinu. A. je u očekivanju seke (neće ni čuti za drugu varijantu  ) koja će cicati "pa će i njoj dati malo"... inače, sva je u tome, svaki drugi dan rađa, pa uvjerava tatu da i on proba, pa se sjeti da on ipak ne može jer nema pišicu...


  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:

----------


## white_musk

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

:Love:

----------


## bubimira

ma koja je samo A slatkica   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

> svaki drugi dan rađa, pa uvjerava tatu da i on proba, pa se sjeti da on ipak ne može jer nema pišicu...


  :Laughing:  

Pomazi tibu i poljubi Anu!

----------


## red sonja

Stvarno God works in mysterious ways...

Cestitam od srca, cudesna majko 
 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## pepi

:Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## naty

hip hip hura za čudesnu bebu i njenu još čudesniju mamu

----------


## ms. ivy

> A. je u očekivanju seke (neće ni čuti za drugu varijantu  ) koja će cicati "pa će i njoj dati malo"... inače, sva je u tome, svaki drugi dan rađa, pa uvjerava tatu da i on proba, pa se sjeti da on ipak ne može jer nema pišicu...


ovome se nisi nadala ni u najluđim snovima, zar ne?   :Love:  

na moru će ti sigurno biti lakše, točanje nogu, vjetrić i baka-servis za malu jurilicu. drži se!   :Kiss:

----------


## Timmy

Fenomenalno, u doslovnom smislu te rijeci!! Cestitam ti od   :Heart:   i zelim ti mirnu trudnocu. Citavoj obitelji veliki   :Love:  .

----------


## Arkana10

ovo je predivno   :Heart:

----------


## mia

Čestitam od   :Heart:  
Znaci i za mene ima nade (FSH cca 80). Mozda je stvarno vrijeme da prestanem uzimati Trisequens   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tayra

Ajme tek sad vidim. Kako divno!!! Čestitam od   :Heart:  

 :Sing:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## dupla duplica

evo me slučajno na vašem pdf i vidim ovaj topic...
DIVNO!  :D Od srca čestitam i želim sve naj-naj-naj.... ljubi A. i tibu od svih nas!

----------


## ivana s

Prekrasno   :Heart:  
Čestitam od srca!

----------


## rayna

i ja zalutala ovdje i odma šaljem   :Kiss:   i   :Love:

----------


## **mial**

i ja zalutala 
prekrasno i čestitke od srca :D  :D  :D 
evo sam se raspekmezila

----------


## Shanti

> raste već 17. tjedan.  Mama je stalno umorna i teško podnosi vrućinu. A. je u očekivanju seke (neće ni čuti za drugu varijantu  ) koja će cicati "pa će i njoj dati malo"... inače, sva je u tome, svaki drugi dan rađa, pa uvjerava tatu da i on proba, pa se sjeti da on ipak ne može jer nema pišicu...


  :Zaljubljen:  

Čokolada... čestitam ti, od srca...  :D 
I vjerujem da ti znaš koliko nama tvoje čudo znači. Čudo koje se tebi dogodilo nam onda kad posumnjamo vraća osmijeh... tvojoj bebi se puno nas smiješi...   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

Ajmeee, pa ovo je ČAROBNO, PREKRASNO.........nemam riječi. Čokolada, čestitam od   :Heart:  !!!  :D  :D

----------


## lara01

Čokoladi, bebici i A. šaljemo veliku  :Kiss:  

Mia, moj FSH nije bio tako visok (jedan nalaz je bio preko 50) a uskoro pušemo u prvu svijećicu  :Wink:  Uvijek ima šanse  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

lara,   :Heart:  .

----------


## Pliska

Pa vi ste već veeeeliki   :Heart:   Pusa maloj sekici A.   :Kiss:

----------


## Trina

Meni ova tema služi za podizanje raspoloženja.Jednostavno ne možeš a da se ne rasplačeš od sreće.Čokolada,čestitam od srca  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:

----------


## BellaB

Kako je ovo lijepa priča, kratko napisana, a iza svake riječi iščitava se sreća! I tvoju priču ističem kada tješim svoju prijateljicu koja je na potpomognutoj. Svu, svu sreću i dalje želim...  :Heart:

----------


## gejsha

:Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Veeeliki   :Kiss:   od mene i MM-a....on je (začudo) prošitao ovo i zarosio okice   :Sad:  ...bravo za Čokoladu   :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

ajme, čokoladice, sada sam tek skužila da se tebi smiješi tandem  :Smile:  stvarno neopisivo čudesno. svima jedna velika pusa, a najveća maštovitoj ptičici  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Tandem  :Laughing:  ... ajme!

 :Kiss:   svima! 
Totalno je neobično biti 1. put trudna, a imati doma već dijete koje još ne ide u vrtić i ne ostavlja ti ni sekunde vremena da nešto pročitaš, pripremiš se, razmisliš, planiraš banalne stvari (napr. par tjedana za trudnički tečaj), a iskustva nemaš baš nikakvog (tj. imaš tek *od* 15. bebinog mjeseca   :Grin:  ).

----------


## ms. ivy

mogu misliti!   :Laughing:  

no, sad ćeš popuniti tu rupu u iskustvu... a znaš da zpd ekipa stoji pronto.  :Wink:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Tandem  ... ajme!
> 
>   svima! 
> Totalno je neobično biti 1. put trudna, a imati doma već dijete koje još ne ide u vrtić i ne ostavlja ti ni sekunde vremena da nešto pročitaš, pripremiš se, razmisliš, planiraš banalne stvari (napr. par tjedana za trudnički tečaj), a iskustva nemaš baš nikakvog (tj. imaš tek *od* 15. bebinog mjeseca   ).


Ovo je stvarno super!   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

hm, da....vidiš, selimo se negdje u listopadu, idem odmah tražiti neku vezu u T-comu, ubit ću se budem li čekala na internet (ADSL) 2 mjeseca ko prvi put  :/ .

----------


## sanja74

> Tandem  ... ajme!
> 
>   svima! 
> Totalno je neobično biti 1. put trudna, a imati doma već dijete koje još ne ide u vrtić i ne ostavlja ti ni sekunde vremena da nešto pročitaš, pripremiš se, razmisliš, planiraš banalne stvari (napr. par tjedana za trudnički tečaj), a iskustva nemaš baš nikakvog (tj. imaš tek *od* 15. bebinog mjeseca   ).


Ništa manje neobično nego postati mama nakon telefonskog poziva i nekoliko potpisanih papira..  :Wink: 
 :Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

:Heart:

----------


## crow

nemam rijeci stvarno   :Heart:  

cestitam!

----------


## bak

od sveg srca cestitam   :Heart:  za cijelu obitelj! 
prekrasno je procitati ovako lijepu pricu!

----------


## camel

draga čokolada, stalno se vraćam na ovu temu i čitam ponovo i ponovo i ponovo.
sve mi nekak toplo oko srca. 
i nekak si razmišljam kako je sve to divno i kakav je to ustvari božji blagoslov.   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## ronin

:Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ivček

:Heart:

----------


## tinchy

draga cokolada!
ovo je nesto prekrasno!!!  :D 
ne znam sto bih rekla osim  :D  :D  :D 
ja sam nova ovdje a muci me isti problem koji je i tebe mucio - visok FSH, i zato mi se ovo cini kao ZAISTA PRAVO CUDO!!! 
cestitam ti od srca i zelim sve najbolje tebi i tvojoj obitelji   :Heart:  
ovo mi je nada znas kolika!!!

----------


## lara01

Čokolada,
kako ste ti i bebica, i naravno velika seka?  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:D  upravo ušli u zadnje tromjesečje, hodamo na trudnički tečaj ne bi li dočekali što spremniji....a velika cura veselo hoda u vrtić i bebi na trbuh pjeva "Da te mogu pismom zvati..."   :Laughing:  .

----------


## pahuljičica

:Kiss:  maloj bebici, i onoj malo većoj  :Heart:

----------


## Val

joj, cokolada, tvoja pricica je tako prekrasna  :Heart:  

a, velika cura pjeva pjesmu na koju moj dvojac plese!!

----------


## Zdenka2

> :D  upravo ušli u zadnje tromjesečje, hodamo na trudnički tečaj ne bi li dočekali što spremniji....a velika cura veselo hoda u vrtić i bebi na trbuh pjeva "Da te mogu pismom zvati..."   .


 :D

----------


## camel

> :D  upravo ušli u zadnje tromjesečje, hodamo na trudnički tečaj ne bi li dočekali što spremniji....a velika cura veselo hoda u vrtić i bebi na trbuh pjeva "Da te mogu pismom zvati..."   .


joj, ovo je prekrasno.  :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

zadnje tromjesečje :shock: 
 :Heart:   (nama je u kombinaciji bila mara, ali rodila se neva  :Smile:  )

----------


## otocanka

Čoksa   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Savršeno   :Heart:  !

----------


## Arkana10

prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## malezija

Predivno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

----------


## uporna

:Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Čokolada  :Heart:  .

----------


## anna

:D Prekrasno je kako to sve ide svojim tokom. Pusa maloj raspjevanoj sestrici   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

:Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Čokolada   :Heart:

----------


## pcelica

Čoksa, plačem od sreće!   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

Najljepša priča koju sam ikad pročitala!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alanovamama

:Heart:

----------


## emanuel

Prekrasno  :D

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Drži se   :Heart:   Još malo pa urnebes  :D

----------


## mara

predivno ime   :Wink:

----------


## Romana

Čuda se stvarno događaju!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bucka

:Heart:  
prica ko za romane!!!

----------


## maria71

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## kijara

čokoladice  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart: SRETNO

----------


## Zorica

Za Cokoladu i njene curice  :Kiss:  , divno ime ce ti imati mladja kcer  :Heart:

----------


## sale&amp;ivana

čestitam ti od sveg srca, stvarno prekrasno. puno sreće s malim zlatom   :Heart:

----------


## ale

Bezbrižno zadnje tromjesječje vam želimo i da veselo dočekate svoju malu curicu.   :Kiss:   ˝velikoj˝ raspjevanoj curici.

----------


## zizi

Čestitke od sveg   :Heart:  !
Prekrasna priča!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

čokolado, pa gdje si nestala? kako tvoje ptičice?

----------


## pahuljičica

čokolada tvojim ptičicama veelike  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

mama Čokolada vrati se, zar si nas napustila  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ????

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni se nekako čini da je Čokolada već blizu termina.   :Heart:  Al' će biti djece na ovom pdf-u!  :D

----------


## Mariela

Pretpostavljam da je čokolada u velikom poslu oko preseljenja. U svakom slučaju želim joj lak porod i zdravu djevojčicu.  :Heart:  
Ljubi ptičicu.

----------


## čokolada

Nemojte me tjerati na porod prije vremena...treba još zašarafiti plafonjere, dočekati stolara, kupiti tepih, riješiti osobnu kartu...  8)
Ionako nitko živ nije siguran kad je taj moj termin, po težini cura bi mogla već van   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## AdioMare

> Nemojte me tjerati na porod prije vremena...treba još zašarafiti plafonjere, dočekati stolara, kupiti tepih, riješiti osobnu kartu...  8)


  :Laughing:  
A da ti rodiš, pa da možeš za Božić peći kolače, šivati zavjese, obaviti blagdanski šoping i riješiti s tim stolarom do kraja?!
Koja energija!  :Smile:   Valjda smo sve takve, gnijezdo dovodimo do savršenstva i onda porod može početi.

----------


## Gost

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nemojte me tjerati na porod prije vremena...treba još zašarafiti plafonjere, dočekati stolara, kupiti tepih, riješiti osobnu kartu...  8)
> 
> 
>   
>   Valjda smo sve takve, gnijezdo dovodimo do savršenstva i onda porod može početi.


I meni ovo izgleda na svijanje gnjezda   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Čokolada, sretno i da sve bude za 5   :Heart:  !

----------


## pahuljičica

i ja se pridružujem dobrim željama...  :Love:

----------


## mareena

> Čokolada, sretno i da sve bude za 5   !


Pridružujem se.   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

I ja se pridružujem dobrim željama   :Heart:  .

----------


## marta

Čokolado, lak i ugodan porodjaj ti zelim!  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Čokolada, drži se!   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Čokolado, neka sve prođe najbolje moguće!   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

Sretno!!!!!!!! :D   :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

Samo javljam, da će mala Mare danas vidjeti svoju mamu!!!!   :Love:   Za koji trenutak, Čoksa ide na carski. 

Ajmo...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## nevena

Coksa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## maria71

:Heart:

----------


## traktorka

~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

:Heart:  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

~~~~~~~~~~  da sve prođe za 5 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

*~~~~~~~*
 :Heart:

----------


## wewa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da sve bude bas kako treba!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## snorki

Coksa  :Heart:

----------


## pcelica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## kajsa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Sretnooooooooooooooooooooooo!

----------


## mareena

Čokolada i Mare   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !

Sretno!!!

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretno draga Čokolada i čudesna beba! A sretno i čekačima tati i curicu!   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## sabaleta

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pliska

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Zrina

~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Čokolada~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## majica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za mamu  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nela

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## Joe

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## belinda7

Ajmo Čoksa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!   :Heart:

----------


## Leki

Coksa   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Jeeeee!!!  :D 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
da sve prođe za pet

----------


## teuta

Sretano čokolado, sve je tako idilično   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Sva sam se naježila, javljajte razvoj situacije!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude super!

----------


## lexy

čokolado, sretno i spretno.  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## enya22

Sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Čoksa piše:

"Izronila u 11.28, stigla se samo malo pomaziti i dogovoriti susret popodne :Smile: 
Suzila se u pranju na 3480g/53 cm. Apgar 10/10. Dr. tvrdi da mogu opet u bikini:smajlić koji je izgubio kriterije: "


Čestitam sretnim starcima, presretnoj seki i malom čudu!!!   :Love:  


Link na čestitanjima

[quote="mamma san"]Čoksa piše:

"Izronila u 11.28, stigla se samo malo pomaziti i dogovoriti susret popodne :Smile: 
Suzila se u pranju na 3480g/53 cm. Apgar 10/10. Dr. tvrdi da mogu opet u bikini:smajlić koji je izgubio kriterije: "f

----------


## mamma san

Baš sam tuka   :Rolling Eyes:  


No...link je ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## nela

:D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bucka

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Čokolada, ne mogu ti reći koliko sam sretna zbog tebe i zbog tvojih dviju djevojčica! Čestitam ti od svega srca!   :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

:Heart:   :Heart:  
 :D  :D 
za anu i mare 
čestitam

----------


## Gost

:D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

:D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:  CESTITKE SVIMA OD SVEG SRCA  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## mareena

Čokolada, predivno, predivno, predivno. Čestitam svim članovima tvoje obitelji, a posebno tebi, dvostruka majčice  :Heart:  !

----------


## ina33

Joj, čestitaaam  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !!!

----------


## Pliska

čestitam čoksa  :D   :Heart:   Ajme sretna sam kao da sam ja rodila  :D

----------


## leonessa

Čokolada   :Crying or Very sad:  ,   :Heart:    :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D ...razcmoljila sam se od dragosti...  :Love:

----------


## majica

preprekrasno,cestitam od srca :D  :D  :D 
Mare,dobrodosla na ovaj svijet  :Heart:  
cestitke tati i velikoj seki  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## lexy

dobro nam došla malena djevojčice! Mami brz oporavak i sve čestitke, a malenoj želim sretno djetinjstvo!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Čestitke svima u sretnoj obitelji! Puno, puno, puno sreće!   :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Najljepše čestitke velikoj sretnoj obitelji  :Heart:  Sada im definitivno neće biti dosadno kada se velika seka primi čuvanja male  :Wink:

----------


## nevena

coksa cestitam od srca   :Heart:

----------


## samara4

čestitam od sveg srca  :Heart: 

i uživajte sa svojom malom bebicom i A. sa svojom sekicom :D  :D 

želim ti što brži oporavak  :Kiss:

----------


## tinchy

čokolada,
od srca ti cestitam!!!
 :Heart:

----------


## rozaa

Ovo je predivna priča s predivnim završetkom (tj. tek početkom jednog čudesnog života)! Čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Čestitam :D

----------


## sanja74

Čokolada,   :Love:   :Heart:  

Još jednom čestitke tvojoj proširenoj obitelji (MM mi je par puta naglasio da ti čestitam i u njegovo ime   8) )!

----------


## Zdenka2

> Čokolada,    
> 
> Još jednom čestitke tvojoj proširenoj obitelji (MM mi je par puta naglasio da ti čestitam i u njegovo ime   8) )!


I moj!

----------


## Tia

Čestitam!

----------


## sandraf

prekrasne vijesti u prekrasnoj prici, cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## piplica

Mala Mare, dobrodošla u veliki svijet!  :Heart:

----------


## sagres

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Čestitam i šaljem Vam bezbroj   :Kiss:   i dobrih želja!

Oporavak nek prođe školski i da  što prije dođete doma .

Čestitke tati i seki!  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## malezija

Čestitam mami ,tati i velikoj seki!  :Heart:

----------


## imenica

čestitam sretnoj obitelji. maloj curici želimo da raste zdrava i sretna uz svoju veliku seku. Neka obje budu ponos svojih roditelja. pusa od sunčeka  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Čestitam!!!!!   :Heart:   :D

----------


## Asimon

Čestitke cijeloj obitelji!  :D 
Mare mala, dobro došla!  :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Jos jednom iskrene cestitke  :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Heart:

----------


## mareena

Ima li kakvih novosti? Kako su mama i beba?

 :Love:

----------


## mamalela76

Čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

:Heart:  samo da te kušnem i na ovom tvom topicu.

----------


## mamma san

mislim da će cure danas doma  :D

----------


## nela

:D  :D

----------


## Zdenka2

Živjele cure!

----------


## mareena

> mislim da će cure danas doma  :D


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Betty

Cestitam od   :Heart:  
 :D  :D

----------


## jadranka605

čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Čokolada, kako si ti, beba i familija?

----------


## čokolada

Došli smo doma  :D , oporavak nakon sekcije dug i bolan, priličan babyblues u kombinaciji s okolnostima u rodilištu (neke zaposlenice tamo stvarno bi morali na edukaciju iz ljudskosti, da ne kažem - stručnu edukaciju...a da mi nije divne liječnice, ništa me ne bi tamo natjeralo). Malena je preslatka mala kornjačica...imamo dosta početničkih problema (previše spava, premalo jede, nije ljubitelj cice, gubi na težini) koji me izluđuju, ali proći će valjda i oni. Seka je oduševljena, naravno da i ona sada doji bebe, crta pelene i gole guze, sutra sva ponosna nosi u vrtić oblizeke za svoje frendove...
Učimo svaki dan, oblačenje benkice ide nam sve bolje   :Grin:  , a tata sterilizira sve živo i neživo čega se dotakne   :Grin:  .

----------


## anchi pp

:Heart:

----------


## ZO

:Heart:

----------


## snorki

:D  :D

----------


## Brunda

:D   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Jupi, čokolada, čestitam, glavno da ste doma  :Heart:  !

----------


## uporna

:Kiss:

----------


## malezija

čokolada   :Heart:  !

----------


## mareena

Čokolada, neka ti malena što prije uhvati ritam   :Love:  .

Zamišljam seku, mora da je preslatka u ulozi velike sestrice. A tata  8) za vrištat.

----------


## camel

:Kiss:   :Heart:   :D

----------


## Mariela

Za cure   :Love:  
Da beba što prije počne bolje papati

----------


## majica

:D  :D 
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Čokolada,   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

:Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Čokolada  :D   :Heart:  .

----------


## nela

:Smile:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

:Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

:Heart:    :D 
Nek početničke muke brzo prođu!

----------


## Arkana10

> Došli smo doma  :D , oporavak nakon sekcije dug i bolan, priličan babyblues u kombinaciji s okolnostima u rodilištu (neke zaposlenice tamo stvarno bi morali na edukaciju iz ljudskosti, da ne kažem - stručnu edukaciju...a da mi nije divne liječnice, ništa me ne bi tamo natjeralo). Malena je preslatka mala kornjačica...imamo dosta početničkih problema (previše spava, premalo jede, nije ljubitelj cice, gubi na težini) koji me izluđuju, ali proći će valjda i oni. Seka je oduševljena, naravno da i ona sada doji bebe, crta pelene i gole guze, sutra sva ponosna nosi u vrtić oblizeke za svoje frendove...
> Učimo svaki dan, oblačenje benkice ide nam sve bolje   , a tata sterilizira sve živo i neživo čega se dotakne   .


a ja vam zelim da uzivate   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Učimo svaki dan, oblačenje benkice ide nam sve bolje   , a tata sterilizira sve živo i neživo čega se dotakne   .


ovo mi je jako poznata situacija. pozdrav tati  :Bye:

----------


## Gost 1

Čoksa  :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:

----------


## mareena

Čokolada, kako ste ti i beba?

----------


## MIJA 32

Čoksa  :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Guramo, uz veliku pomoć (  :Heart:  ) pokušavamo riješiti probleme s klopom - rodilište nas uništilo 7-dnevnom bočicom s kraterom na dudici   :Sad:  , pa mamina cica nije baš jednostavan ručak. Izdajanje ide "na kapaljku"... kombiniramo svašta. 
Mala je mirna i uspavana ljepotica, ćori 24 sata, osim kad je mijenjanje pelena ili kupanje u pitanju, a klopa ionako u polusnu.
Moram pronaći/otvoriti topic o pospancima da mi bude lakše.

Velika je u fazi (kako je, mislim, Pinocchio jednom napisala) "Me, I & Myself", privlačenje pažnje je vrlo preslab izraz   :Grin:  . (Srećom, u vrtić se vratila relativno bezbolno.)

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Čestitam na bebi i zao mi je zbog problema s dojenjem. Prosla sam i sama dosta i na kraju smo uspjele, dojimo ko velike sad a bilo je dana kad sam bila spremna, teska srca, sve otpisati. Dok god izdajas, bez mlijeka neces ostati. ma bude se ona probudila i jos cete vi dojit sve u 16   :Heart:

----------


## Val

cokoladice, tek sad vidim da si rodila!!

cestitam od srca i uzivaj sa svojim djevojcicama!  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

:Heart:

----------


## Zorica

:Heart:

----------


## UmaBg

:D

----------


## mareena

:Heart:

----------


## nela

:Heart:

----------


## Metvica

Predivno!!!  :D 
Čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Čokolada,   :Heart:  ! Vibram da se cura brzo "razbudi" i da dojenje krene! Čestitkek cijeloj vašoj obitelji   :Heart:  !

----------


## uporna

Samo naprijed cure, sve će se posložiti  :Kiss:

----------


## Ivca

hej cokolada, long time no see.. evo i mene opet, jako mi je drago da se cudo desilo.... jako sam sretna zbog tebe... kod mene jos uvijek nista.... cekamo da putujemo u rusiju.. nadam se u proljece... sijecanj 2008 je 2 god da cekamo.... ali ne gubimo nadu.. pozdrav i sretno.. Ivca

----------


## Zorica

Coksa avatar ti je preprepredivan  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Čokolada, predivne su ti curke!  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

prekrasan avatar !  :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

Avatar  :Heart:   je za poželjeti, ne znam koja je ljepša: dama ili damica...

----------


## traktorka

A kako su samo lijepe   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rene2

> Coksa avatar ti je preprepredivan


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## čokolada

:Love:

----------


## majica

koje prekrasne curke,meni jako lice jedna na drugu  :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni malena jako sliči na mamu.   :Heart:   A velika je odavno moja ljubimica.

----------


## otocanka

Čoksa, predivne su!!!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bucka

curke su  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nela

Prekrasne cure!   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ajme! To je slika od koje staje dah   :Heart:  ! Divne su...

----------


## Joe

Sad sam tek vidjela avatar... predivne su cure! Obožavam ove slike male bebe i najednom velikog djeteta koje je još ustvari jako malo, ali najednom je kao naraslo... pa se ponosno namješta pored bebe  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Love:  za avatar

----------


## Lidali

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Čokolada, avatar je   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  !

----------


## pahuljičica

djevojčice su poput  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Čokolada, kako ste ti i beba?


x

----------


## čokolada

Malo smo se opustili, M. prešla 5 kg i 60cm, naučila cicati (trenutno na samo 2 flašice dnevno), guguće i smije se, izluđuje mamu popodnevnom nervozom i žalosti seku "jer se neće igrati s njom"   :Grin:  .

----------


## pahuljičica

:D za malu ribicu...., a velikoj seki najslađi   :Kiss:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Joj kak mi je drago da je sve krenulo na bolje! Drzte se i volite i mazite i pazite i ljubite i igrajte!

----------


## ina33

O, pa super vijesti :D !

----------


## uporna

:Heart:

----------


## anjica

:Heart:

----------


## ZO

:Heart:

----------


## Gost

:D   :Love:

----------


## Zorica

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pusa slatkicama!   :Kiss:

----------


## leela

ajme meni...
iskrene čestitke  :Love:

----------


## samaritanka

:Heart:

----------


## no_sikiriki

Draga čokolada - čestiam i ja od   :Heart:  !!

----------


## sanja74

Čokolada,   :Love:

----------


## mareena

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

Čokolada i o vama bi voljela malo novosti pročitati   :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Uskrsnula tema   :Grin:  
Dobro smo, počela sam raditi, Malu čuvaju baka i dida, a velika je u vrtiću.
M. je prohodala za rođendan, sad je već prava trkačica, distoni sindrom smo riješili vježbama, priča na nekom svom jeziku - razumijemo samo mama, tata i cica. Dosta je zahtjevna, rijetko se zaigra sama, a kako po danu malo spava (oduvijek) popodneva znaju biti baš naporna jer je umorna , a ne pristaje na dodatnu ćorku. Borimo se s jelom, prava je umjetnost nahraniti je žlicom (uspijeva samo meni, ali ne uvijek), tako da dok mene nema uglavnom posti.
Veliku obožava, poigraju se zajedno, doduše jedino ako mala pristane statirati u nekom od sekinih . projekata   :Grin:  .
Velika živi 1000/h, stalno se bori da se zemlja okreće oko nje, kuži da ih sad imamo dvije i da nas moraju dijeliti, ali ne miri se lako s tim. 
Ima dana kad se svi skupa osjećamo k'o u jurećem autobusu, ali valjda je tako svima.
Jedva čekamo proljeće da izmilimo vani!

----------


## Arkana10

Cokolada   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Jako su slatke!

----------


## ina33

:Heart: ! Predivne su cure, iznenadilo me kako je Mara potamnila u odnosu na prvi avatar, ako se dobro sjećam. I super za distoni, valjda ćemo i mi vašim stopama  :Smile: . A, kako je krenulo, i za popodnevno spavanje.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

cure su jako jako slične, i preslatke!

----------


## Val

preprekrasan avatar!! predivna djeca!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Ima dana kad se svi skupa osjećamo k'o u jurećem autobusu, ali valjda je tako svima.


Jeste, svima nam je tako   :Laughing:  
Prekrasne su!

----------


## Vlvl

Dvije prekrasne sekice.   :Love:  
Nadam se da će jureći autobus s vremenom usporiti.

----------


## AdioMare

Obožavam ovaj Anin maslinasti ten, takav je i kod moje cure.  :Smile:  
A mala lutkica s porculanskim je premedena.
Obje su jako lijepe, hvala Bogu i zdrave su, što ćete drugo nego uživati?  :Heart: 
Autobusu  :Grin:  će sigurno biti lakše voziti u proljeće, kad ovaj snijeg malo okopni i mine hladnoća, to svi jedva čekamo.

----------


## sanja74

Nama je i juranjava s jednim Zvjerkom luda!   :Laughing:   Što nas tek čeka!

Curice su ti predivne.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

Čoksine cure su bas kao Coksa - predivne   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Baš su slatkice, a i jureći bus s vremenom uspori zar ne?

----------


## anamar

predivan novi avatar.   :Heart:   curkama i želje za usporavanje jurećem busu...

----------


## Lambi

stvarno, curke su pravi šećer   :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Prekrasne su.  :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Kako su ti divne cerke  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## klarakb

čokolada, sada sam pročitala cijelu predivnu priču, i opet sam tulila od sreće.
to mi daje nadu da se možda i nama desi čudo, naime i ja sam u preuranjenoj menopauzi, "posušenih" jajnika, visokog FSH i AMH (0,2). grupa 39+

ima li neka tajna? koje hormonsku terapiju si imala? shvatila sam da je to prekrasno čudo iz kućne radinosti? :Smile: 

veliki pozdrav (sa debelim zakašnjenjem) predivnoj obiteji

----------


## Forka

kako ja ovo nisam još vidjela???
čoksa  :Heart:  
a šta da ti velim...
totalni :raznjež: totalni...

klarakb, tnx kaj si otvorila ovu temu...

----------

